# canoscan n67ou



## mickspencer (Jun 8, 2008)

08 June 2008

Hi,

I am experiencing some difficulties with my canoscan n67ou which were not problematic a few weeks ago.

It seems that everytime I wish to scan someting under MAC OS 10.3.9 with a G4 Mac I am continuously prompted to raise the memory. No matter what I do even after raising the memory the same message appears. I have deinstalled and reinstalled the software both on systems OS 9 and Os 10. OS 9 seems to work OK at times but OS 10 keeps giving me the same prompt to raise the memory.

I have run out of ideas of how to solve this problem and it is quite annoying because when I want to scan something quickly now I am being be forced to use operating system 9 in order to get a scan which is not the end of the world but I really don´t understand why the scanner which has worked fine in the past with operating system 10.3.9 now has become stubborn and refuses to scan anymore. 

I have changed nothing on my computer and from one day to the next a problem like this arises. Is there anybody out there who could offer any help concerning this particular problem?

I would be very appreciative if someone could direct me to a succesful solution.

I look forward to hearing from you

Mick


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Do you mean it tells you to install more RAM?

Are you using the latest drivers? http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0000475.asp


----------



## mickspencer (Jun 8, 2008)

hi thanks for your quick reply
yes it is asking for more ram and when i give it more ram the message remains the same and it will not scan.

but i will try your suggestion and see if i am up to date with the software

mick


----------



## mickspencer (Jun 8, 2008)

hi i tried out the link you sent me and everything seems to be in order now. thanks for your help i hope this is a long term solution and doesn't go "wacko" in a couple of weeks or months asking AGAIN FOR MORE RAM 

once again thanks a lot for your assistance
mick


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Glad it worked! Sometimes (as in my experience with Inkscape) just updating/reinstalling the software can solve a lot of issues.


----------



## mickspencer (Jun 8, 2008)

hi
thanks again for the reply and the weblink for future reference

have a great day

mick


----------

